# ...after implanon removal!



## scs

I know I could get in trouble for this but I just wanted to say...

I had my implant removed on 4th feb to ttc. I didn't use opks or temp or anything, just guessed O dates and BD'd at least once a day for about a week before hand, and on Easter Sunday (exactly two months after implanon removal) I got a BFP! :D can't believe it.

Just wanted to tell people because I know there are so many horror stories about ttc after having the implant out so I just wanted to give everyone abit of hope :) 

xx


----------



## Eternal

i was the same hun ... congrats :D


----------



## palmtree123

Hi folks, im new to the site, I joined up so that I would be able to talk to others in a similar situation to myself for a bit of support. I have to say this has gave me hope re: ttc after implanon (there are some horror stories out there and I had myself worried sick). I had the implant removed on Feb 19th 2010 after having 2 in over a course of 4 1/2 years. During that time I had no AF so was really worried about getting my cycle back after I got it removed. So chuffed though because AF arrived on Monday, so hopefully its a good sign that things are returning to normal and me and my new hubby can start ttc.


----------



## momo198

how long does it take to get af after removal?i had mines removed 4/03 still no af....can u get pregnant with getting af after removal?


----------



## palmtree123

Hey momo198, my understanding is that you can get pregnant after removal without having AF. Have you taken a test? I went a gd 6 to 7 weeks after having it removed and getting AF, perhaps your body is just taking a while to get back to normal. But i'd take a test just to be sure x


----------



## momo198

palmtree123 said:


> Hey momo198, my understanding is that you can get pregnant after removal without having AF. Have you taken a test? I went a gd 6 to 7 weeks after having it removed and getting AF, perhaps your body is just taking a while to get back to normal. But i'd take a test just to be sure x

Thank you...i just wanted to know how long it would take for af to come...i will wait a little and then take the test...where your af's normal before and while on implanon?


----------



## palmtree123

My AF's where normal before implanon, then on implanon I had none which was great. So I had no AF for about 4ish years x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

There is hope! I had implanon removal 29/01/2010 and had first af 25/02/2010 was expecting af 25ish/03/2010 but was nine days late on 02/04/2010. Started ttc striaght away after af 25/02/10 so this is like our 2nd cycle of ttc. A bit unsure how my body is coping/working etc as only had implanon fitted aug 09 but had horrendous bleeding like nearly all time from oct-removal so this month started temping/charting and using opk`s. I also have added worry of pcos (was told I had pcos when ttc our DS and wasnt ov but along he came without aid-was convinced they were testing my bloods at wrong time and that ov for me was later in month-now struggling to get to end of wether I actually have or not?????) But I have excellent PMA and sooooo thankful for this thread as makes my PMA soar even more!
Also wanted to add......I have a friend who had implanon removed and then returned home to bd straight away as her OH was posted away (hes in army!) and was due to leave later that day! weeks later no AF and preg hows that for instant conception?

AND CONGRAT SCS AND OODLES OF STICKY BABY DUST FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armywife09

I am TTC after my implanon. I was having AF when they removed the implant on 01 April. It disappeared shortly there after. I have a 34 day cycle, So Im hoping that it doesn't change because of removal. I have been reading a lot of positive notes on here. Its pushing away the worries. Good luck ladies


----------



## momo198

Af returned 4/17! Now waiting for its departure so me n da hubby can bd...


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I had my. Implant out in august of 08' and I have been trying since then with no lucky. My cycles were regular before and I didn't have AF at all for the year I had it in. I truely believe the implanon is the reason I am not yet pregnant. My last three cycles habe been 32 or 33 days so I am getting back to normal now. For the last year I had cycles ranging from over 100 days to 21 days...as well as a 6 month wait for first af to arrive. Success stories are great and all but extremely frustrating to those of us who aren't as lucky as you all..still happy for you all though!


----------



## twinmummy5

i had mine removed ttc in 2007 and got pregnant straight away(with twins) didnt even get to my AF!! obviously had the removal bleed, but got caught straight away. everyone is different but you can deffo get preg after having the implanon removed!

FX for all thos TTC xxx


----------



## moochacha

:yellow: Xx Congratulations xX :yellow:


----------



## welshwarriors

:yellow: Congratz hun :yellow:


----------



## bestestmummy

Hey girls

Had my 1st Imp removed Dec 2006 got my bfp Mar 2007 (3 mnth) ~ wasnt exactly trying although I was if you know what I mean LOL :wacko: cant remeber af cycles etc.etc

So trying this time and have become OBSESSED Anyway got my Imp removed 18th march 2010, bleed 22nd for 4 days still awaiting another bleed got a :BFN: 2 days ago.... BUT......

Symptoms
coming and going sicky feeling
metal taste in my mouth & feel spotty like in mouth like im getting a cold
sore teeth
just a funny feeling in tummy

Although (.)(.) are not the least bit sore! Symptoms could all be in my head LOL anyway will test again and again and again till AF gets me LOL xx :growlmad:


----------



## palmtree123

Hey bestestmummy,

I know exactly what you mean, I was the same when I was waiting for AF, testing all the time because of weird symptoms, but I think it is just my body getting back to normal. Im on my 2nd cycle at the minute but have no idea of length etc, im totally obsessed too, its so flipping frustrating lol x x x


----------



## babydee2010

Hello ladies, Im new to this site and have been reading some of the threds from woman ttc after implanon removal. My implant will have been out for two weeks on Monday, so hope Im not waiting months. Did not have AF whilst on implanon (which was a short period of 5 months lol) but was on the depo injection which caused me to have irregular periods when I came off it, like every 2 weeks :-(
We'll see how I get on eh!


----------



## drea2904

:hi: Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 40 weeks:)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats hunni :) Why woudl you get into trouble for posting this :hugs:
xx


----------

